# Can anyone identify this Synth?



## Counterpointer (Sep 17, 2018)

I totally love the sound of this synth and was wondering if anyone recognizes it? Emil has taped over all logos and I'm not nerdy enough to know it just by knob placement. Please help!


----------



## brenneisen (Sep 17, 2018)

looks like a Nord in some kind of enclosure.


----------



## Counterpointer (Sep 17, 2018)

brenneisen said:


> looks like a Nord in some kind of enclosure.


Ah, thanks!


----------



## HeliaVox (Sep 17, 2018)

Ya, defo a Nord. Those buttons are unmistakable. Cool enclosure, too


----------



## Divico (Sep 17, 2018)

Forget the synth. Real World Studios is just sooo beautiful.


----------



## brenneisen (Sep 17, 2018)

yep, nord stage


----------



## zolhof (Sep 17, 2018)

It's a Nord Stage 2 in a ninja outfit. The other guys is playing a Nord Lead 4.


----------



## Divico (Sep 18, 2018)

brenneisen said:


> yep, nord stage


'May I ask why there is black tape on some of the keys ?


----------



## SchnookyPants (Sep 18, 2018)

Divico said:


> 'May I ask why there is black tape on some of the keys ?



Homemade Seaboard?


----------

